# .41 mag Blackhawk ??



## jmoser (Jul 4, 2012)

Always wanted a .41 but don't really need it - you think $325 is a 'cant pass it up' price for nice 6" blued all original gun?

Of course I will need another hundred for dies, brass, and bullets .  .  .  . and maybe another for a Bowen rear sight .  .  . and a custom holster .  .  .  .


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't pass that one up. I love mine, and hunt with it just as it is.That is a good price for the way you described it.


----------



## GAR (Jul 4, 2012)

Fair price if it is in good condition.
Between my son and I we have five 41's.
1 S&W and 4 Rugers. We like them all.
I cast my own 41's so bullets are no problem.

Tom


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jul 4, 2012)

Jump on it! You will enjoy it!


----------



## collardncornbread (Jul 5, 2012)

YOU BETTER GRAB IT FOR THAT PRICE. I hunt with a SBH .41 with a scope it will shoot from a bench as good as most compact rifles at 100 yds. I took two nice bucks with hand loads two seasns ago. bass pro usually has brass. and you can find all the other stuff. Oh. and I paid twice that for mine used. I still think I got a good deal.


----------



## jmoser (Jul 12, 2012)

Bought the gun for $325; has a few nicks in the bluing where the Hogue monogrip adaptor goes at bottom of grip frame but other than that its 95% and pretty tight.  Got the factory wood grips also.

Going to TLC it with a spring kit, oversized base pin, and maybe tighten up the endshake.  Down the road replace rear sight with a Bowen.

Ordered dies and brass; can't wait to get it shooting !
Going to try the 210 XTPs and 250 LBTs with H110.


----------



## osteodoc08 (Sep 25, 2012)

Love the 41, as does the old man (GAR).

Perhaps he has forgotten how many 41's we have total.

I have 4:

41 Bisley Stainless, a 41 BH, a 41 SBH Hunter that is scoped and as of the other day a M57 (on layaway for the time being)

I enjoy each of them.


----------



## Guerin (Sep 26, 2012)

Great gun - mine likes corbon hunter hard cast bullets.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Oct 2, 2012)

I think its a great buy. Mine new 1 year ago was right below the 500 mark. 460-480 I think.


----------

